# SPAM,The food product



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

We all know SPAM works for a survival food, but pork isn't Kosher:lol:

So I found some Oven Roasted Turkey SPAM, I sliced it into 8 slices and pan fried it with some Sav A Lot cooking spray until golden brown.

Tastes good with some firmness than the regular swine SPAM lacks. We had Morning Delight waffles and syrup with the SPAM

2 oz serving of Turkey SPAM has

4.5 g fat
1.5 g saturated fat
0.0 g trans fat
35 mg cholesterol
520 mg sodium
1 g carbs
0 g fiber
0 g sugar
9 g protein
The sodium concerns me a bit, but the rest is acceptable IMHO


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

SPAM is also the fruit cake of canned meats. It never expires


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I like spam fried over a flame


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Potatoes, onion, green pepper, Spam all fried up together and a couple over easy eggs on top. With a few drops of Tabasco. Breakfast of champions.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I will have to try that. I like regular SPAM (no kosher issues) and I really like turkey, so....

Thanks for the post - did not know of this option.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Potatoes, onion, green pepper, Spam all fried up together and a couple over easy eggs on top. With a few drops of Tabasco. Breakfast of champions.


 What time is dinner?


----------



## neo4516 (Oct 24, 2012)

I love it chopped into cubes in pasta and a creamy cheese sauceh


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

There is a new peppercorn version of SPAM out. Tasty stuff on a sammich.


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> There is a new peppercorn version of SPAM out. Tasty stuff on a sammich.


I just bought a can of the Black Pepper Spam and Spam with cheese at a local grocer the other day and had a sandwich today.Not bad stuff,the kids even liked it,sliced thin,fried,then done up like a grilled cheese sandwich.I haven't tried the Spam with cheese yet.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

WalMart has the Turkey SPAM


----------



## Tripper52 (Dec 8, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> We all know SPAM works for a survival food, but pork isn't Kosher:lol:
> 
> So I found some Oven Roasted Turkey SPAM, I sliced it into 8 slices and pan fried it with some Sav A Lot cooking spray until golden brown.
> 
> ...


.

In a SHTF scenario, you're gonna need that extra sodium as you're going to be working harder and sweating more. I don't think high sodium will be problematic.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

Spam Salad

1 can of Spam ~run it through a cheese grater
Salt/Pepper
Diced Onion
Diced Dill Pickle
2 Hard boiled eggs
A little of the pickle juice
Miracle Whip

Mix up and make sandwiches. The funny thing is I have served this to company and they would of never guessed it's Spam...LOL


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I hope I don't get kicked off this site but I buy the Walmart great value brand.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I *HATE* Spam but may have to try the new Turkey.


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

To me, Treet takes just like Spam and is a dollar less per can.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have used Spam in the past. Even though it is not the worst thing I have ever eaten I do not and will not put it into my storage food. In my opinion the only way to make it palatable is to boil it a couple of times to reduce the salt and then fry it on a grill to get rid of some of the fat. It is simply not a good source of protein, which is what meat is supposed to be, and I don't enjoy the flavor - no matter how it is dressed up. The best way to use it was to cook it with beans like salt pork but even then it was almost intollerable to me.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

Spam really isn't my favorite food, but I'll eat it fried up crispy like bacon with breakfast, or in Spam Salad...I really have to be in the mood to eat it..... I also wash it after pulling it out of the can to take that gel off of it. Talk about gagging me...lol


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

Every prepper should be adding at least a case of spam to their reserves every year ... and rotating it every now and then of course.

But Spam, at least from what I have experienced, has an indefinite shelf life. I don't know about this new turkey Spam stuff but I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## preppersam (May 17, 2013)

Does anyone know how long spam really keeps?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

With the amount of salt in it I would say what was on the shelf yesterday could have been canned early in the Egyption first dynasty.
My bet is that it has a longer shelf life than twinkies.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

preppersam said:


> Does anyone know how long spam really keeps?


I think they some in a Neanderthal encampment at one point


----------



## preppersam (May 17, 2013)

so spam really does keep for a long time i take it


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes, Spam keeps for a very long time. Now, if it was actually palatable, it could be a decent survival food.
I would rather store jerky thn spam.
Everybody has there own tastes and some make be able to eat Spam but I would rather eat rat and pigeon than Spam.


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)




----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

What do you pay for that 3/4 pound can of "food" product?
I'll bet that I pay less for my home canned meat and jerky.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Another way to expand the larder. Thanks guys!


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Yes, Spam keeps for a very long time. Now, if it was actually palatable, it could be a decent survival food.
> I would rather store jerky thn spam.
> Everybody has there own tastes and some make be able to eat Spam but I would rather eat rat and pigeon than Spam.


LOL it's not that bad, maybe a little salty. You have to fry it up crisp or do it in eggs or sompn


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> I hope I don't get kicked off this site but I buy the Walmart great value brand.


Ricky-HOW dare you. Ha, I am not a SPAMlover, but I will eat it. And yes, I buy almost everything at walmart. And have been slowly trying the dollartree versions of things. The cookis are great, the spices are great, and DON JULIO corn chips will make spam dip/spread taste great..


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I didn't read all the posts on the 2nd page but I know they like it in Alaska for snowmobile trips as it NEVER freezes. No matter how cold it is, you can spoon it out of the can and of course all that fat keeps you alive.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Thats good to know. I wonder how the tuna will be after being in the barn all winter, the cans aren't swollen or bulged.

I'll be having the other half of the Turkey SPAM Sunday with waffles again, if I remember to take it out of the freezer. 

Well it's thawing since it's frozen solid and hard as the water in my bucket on Friday morning.


----------



## bigdadvrod (Feb 9, 2013)

PaulS said:


> I have used Spam in the past. Even though it is not the worst thing I have ever eaten I do not and will not put it into my storage food. In my opinion the only way to make it palatable is to boil it a couple of times to reduce the salt and then fry it on a grill to get rid of some of the fat. It is simply not a good source of protein, which is what meat is supposed to be, and I don't enjoy the flavor - no matter how it is dressed up. The best way to use it was to cook it with beans like salt pork but even then it was almost intollerable to me.


I didnt like the stuff either, till I tried the low fat low sodium SPAM. Whole different animal. This stuff I like...the original, no way. Give this stuff a try.


----------



## BeefBallsBerry (Aug 25, 2013)

Spam, cheese, barbecue sause, and toasted bread its delicious.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Never slam Spam! Spam the greatest addition to cuisine that Minnesota has made. - Okay that is not saying much since our only other addition is Tuna Hotdish. Regardless, Spam fried in maple syrup is one of the great treats in life.


----------



## BigTex (Aug 24, 2013)

I LOVE Spam, ate it a lot growing up, ate it a lot in college, still eating it a lot


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I wonder if the low sodium spam keeps as long as the original? I think I'll keep out a marked can of Spam and hold if for the next 20 years. We'll see what it looks like at that time. Kind of like a Spam time capsule. I do like spam. Fry it almost to the point of burnt, mustard and yum. A good samitch.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

My wife is Pacific Islander so we have SPAM, eggs and rice pretty regularly. My mother in law even got me a SPAM cooking apron. A buddy of mine was a JAG Officer, got stationed on Guam and became a Boy Scout Troop leader. He asked what they wanted to have for breakfast the first morning. Answer: SPAM, eggs and rice. He had never eaten SPAM before then. He was also amazed that you could buy SPAM with the same frequency as a Big Mac. I told him "I tried to tell you."

You do know that one can of SPAM covers all four food groups right?


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

PrepperDogs said:


>


Poser. It'll never be the real deal now matter how hard you try and wish for it to be.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> You do know that one can of SPAM covers all four food groups right?


Bullshit! Spam covers 8 of the 4 food groups. Spam is the Chuck Norris of food.


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> Poser. It'll never be the real deal now matter how hard you try and wish for it to be.


Never said I didn't like spam. I find Treet about the same. But then I think the old C-rations all taste the same as well.

It's palatable, cheaper, and will keep you alive if needed. Condiments make all the difference in the world.

And please don't call me a Poser unless you and I have swapped spit back in Bremerton.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

PrepperDogs said:


> Never said I didn't like spam. I find Treet about the same. But then I think the old C-rations all taste the same as well.
> 
> It's palatable, cheaper, and will keep you alive if needed. Condiments make all the difference in the world.
> 
> And please don't call me a Poser unless you and I have swapped spit back in Bremerton.


I was talking to the can. And I hope we didn't swap spit. But I've had some wild nights I don't really remember. 

That just got weird.....


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

You two didn't do the old Red, White, and Blue tour together did you?

I picked up a case of the new Pepper Spam yesterday.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

+1 On the peppered Spam fried with eggs and onion!


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

If SHTF and you are hungry I highly suggest you forget religious taboos on food and eat what is available to save your life. Bugs, snakes and many other things aren't Kosher either. I am partial to most things that are truly Kosher however it is due to wanting the best now but have no religious beliefs on food at all. Dog or Cat food would work in a pinch too. One other note is Kosher is more than just the source but the way it is harvested as well as parts, Spam odds are even turkey isn't Kosher and that is no stretch. Now I also eat and like spam but far from a kosher food source.


----------



## pfwag (Aug 12, 2013)

Cut it thin, fry like bacon and while all the tomatoes are coming in make SLTs (Spam-Lettuce-Tomato) sandwiches.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I just hurled in my throat a little. OK, I get it you like Spam <(((shudder)))> and I agree that it has its uses, like for barter - you are trading meat and salt so its worth twice what ever either is worth alone. Please, be kind and don't be so graphic as to how you prepare that stuff to ingest it. The cholesterol and sodium in one can can kill the uninitiated in 24 hours.
Ham is good and it will keep almost as long and it is 90% fat free. It still has a lot of salt but it can be eaten with so many other good foods to reduce the salt in your overall diet. It's great in pea soup, potato soup, and with beans!

Why do you suppose they call trash mail Spam?


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

lolol spam is good man, it's an acquired taste.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Yep! like salted sturgeon eggs.... but less nutritious!


----------

